# 137 to 150 jump - Joplin especially?



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

So, I remember reading that the jump from 137 mcg to 150 mcg was "weird", and I kind of wanted to compare notes. I am only about 3 weeks into this dosage, and my next appointment is on May 3rd to check my blood, so I'm fine with waiting and then discussing this with my doctor, I'm just curious.

I was on 137 mcg for 6 weeks and honestly felt pretty good... "normal" if you will. I'm not feeling so great on the 150 mcg.

I am having headaches almost daily, something that I wasn't experiencing on my 137 dosage. Also, I seem to "crash" on this dose. I feel okay during the day, but when I get home from work around 4:00, I'm pretty much done and I've been going to sleep around 8:30 or so, even though I feel I could go to bed even sooner than that! On the 137 dosage I was staying up until 10 or so and didn't have that exhausted "crash" feeling. I don't know how it would be possible, but I feel more tired and run down on 150 than I did on 137, but I feel like that's counter intuitive. I'm curious to see what my labs say, and I have no problem telling my doctor how I'm feeling, I just wondered if this was something anyone else experienced when increasing their meds?

Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I did feel like that to some extent...although it sounds more profound with you. I felt like I was some what tense or wired during the day and by the time I got to late afternoon/early evening, I was so tired from being wired that I tended to crash a little. Nothing severe, but, yeah, it was there.

For me, it only lasted about 2 weeks. Now? I feel awesome and love this dose. I'm kinda bummed my surgeon wants to do another increase.

I don't think there's much do to but ride it out, unfortunately, and get labs done in another three weeks. I take it you aren't having heart palpitations etc?


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

No palps, and actually my night sweats have stopped, so like you said I guess we will wait and see. Wow they are increasing you again?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sonnyjane said:


> So, I remember reading that the jump from 137 mcg to 150 mcg was "weird", and I kind of wanted to compare notes. I am only about 3 weeks into this dosage, and my next appointment is on May 3rd to check my blood, so I'm fine with waiting and then discussing this with my doctor, I'm just curious.
> 
> I was on 137 mcg for 6 weeks and honestly felt pretty good... "normal" if you will. I'm not feeling so great on the 150 mcg.
> 
> ...


I am sure Joplin will be along. My comments would be maybe it's the filler in the new dosage? Or, did phamacy substitute name brand for generic w/o your knowledge?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, night sweats...I had forgotten about those. Ick. Yup, experienced that too.

I can fully appreciate how anxious you must be to see your labs. When I was whining about my potential move up to 175, Octavia reminded me we could consider going to 162 instead of 175. Which got me thinking we could also try alternate 150 and 175 every other day too. Not sure what my docs will suggest (appointment Thursday), but I mention it because if you are too hyper at 150, some kind of every other day or every two day approach might work for you, too. Just a thought...


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

I've been on 150 for 5 weeks now. I did have a day or so after about 1 week where I felt extremely jittery, and then after that went back to the normal sort of dragging I'd been. Now I feel pretty decent, almost "normal". I too have a couple weeks to go, my next appt is on April 30th. I'm curious if this dose did the trick, my last TSH was at 2.5ish on 137mcg.


----------

